# How would you react to meeting a fellow KiwiFarms user IRL?



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 22, 2018)

Lets say your walking around town, going about your day, when you see someone wearing what appears to be a KiwiFarms clothing article that everyone else assumes is just a shirt with a cute bird on it or whatever.  You know that KiwiFarms is a much smaller site than places like reddit or even 4chan, and are somewhat shocked to find some random person who frequents the same obscure sites as you do.  

What are your first thoughts? Do you think of approaching the person? If so what do you say?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd have to casually walk up to them and sorta whisper "Null is a faggot" and then wait for the reaction.

So many different possible reactions.


----------



## eldri (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd scream "JULAY!!!!" and slobber on their face.


----------



## sadstuck (Aug 22, 2018)

Remain completely stoic (on the outside) and try to avoid them.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Aug 22, 2018)

No one would have the balls to tell someone in real life.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Aug 22, 2018)

me going outside


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 22, 2018)

I say "hallo! hallo! I hope you are having a great day!"


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 22, 2018)

Plz be girl


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd post pictures of them on here without revealing myself


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 22, 2018)

rape


----------



## killmeme (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd cover my genitals.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 22, 2018)

Shit myself and do nothing


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 22, 2018)

Stare at them until they were so uncomfortable they either came up to talk to me or called the cops.  When, and if, they decide to talk to me, I will  run off cackling.  I do cackle rather well.


----------



## Draza (Aug 22, 2018)

Give them a handshake and have nice conversation for a few minutes or so.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 22, 2018)

Buy them booze and then dox them.


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 22, 2018)

Do a 360 and walk away


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 22, 2018)

Invade Phil’s apartment.


----------



## Zaragoza (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Telomayonnaise (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## pozilei (Aug 22, 2018)

Make sure there's a couch, sofa or similar piece of furniture nearby.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 22, 2018)

I was molested by a kiwifarms user irl.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 22, 2018)

The secret fist bump/handshake.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd probably ask if they were a kiwi and if I knew them. Not really sure where it'd go from there.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 22, 2018)

I'd introduce myself as Jake Alley. Then start crying.


----------



## Dreamland (Aug 22, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


>



Do you happen to have the brit/int/ and aus/fa/ meetups too, i know someone made a comic of the latter, i'll search my memestore when i'm home.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Aug 22, 2018)

I would make awkward small talk, smiling and nodding, all the while concocting a story I can tell about the chance meetup later, wherein I was literally raped/harrassed/doxxed so that I can rake in them reblogs and Twitter followers.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 22, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> I'd introduce myself as Jake Alley. Then start crying.


Are you gross enough to believably be Jake?


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 22, 2018)

You’ll know when it happens.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Aug 22, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Are you gross enough to believably be Jake?



Good point.


----------



## SeaPancake (Aug 22, 2018)

This whole thread is why we shouldn't meet up.


----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Aug 22, 2018)

Greet them and talk to them like a normal fucking person.


----------



## MemeGray (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## DumbDosh (Aug 22, 2018)

Get up real close and whisper in their ear






"I know where that shirt is from"


----------



## DangerousGas (Aug 22, 2018)

Eh, I've met an American kiwi already, and there's a couple of brit ones I know. They're all weirdly normal.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 22, 2018)

Act like a spastic. Then tell them I’m a different user. 

If it was null tho I’d buy him a drink.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 22, 2018)

Grab them firmly by the shoulders and then proceed to tell them about my birds. You cannot escape my grasp.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 22, 2018)

Telomayonnaise said:


>


Both of those women are disgusting pie-faced kikes.


----------



## A Witty Name (Aug 22, 2018)

Like any of us would actually walk up to the person and introduce ourselves, let alone say anything about the farms.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Aug 22, 2018)

if it's a tranny: kick his ass.
if it's a girl: rape, followed by a delicious creampie.
if it's a guy: ask him how many dicks he sucked.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 22, 2018)

This actually happened to me once, someone saw me browsing the Farms on my phone and it launched into a 20 minute conversation about Chris-Chan. They're a lurker, not an actual member though. Still really funny.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know. My gf and a few of my friends irl are lurkers here and of cwciki. So probably how I normally treat them? 

If it was actual user? I'd most likely run into @chekovia or @Lego Tugboat purely based on physical proximity. I'd buy them goon bags from their overpriced Australian liqour stores. 

Anyone else I'd probably just complement them on their t shirt, ask who they were, let them know who I was have a polite chat and then leave.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Aug 22, 2018)

I suppose I'd greet them like anyone else and ask, "Are you a Kiwi?" to see if they responded with the super secret pass phrase.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 22, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> I don't know. My gf and a few of my friends irl are lurkers here and of cwciki. So probably how I normally treat them?
> 
> If it was actual user? I'd most likely run into @chekovia or @Lego Tugboat purely based on physical proximity. I'd buy them goon bags from their overpriced Australian liqour stores.
> 
> Anyone else I'd probably just complement them on their t shirt, ask who they were, let them know who I was have a polite chat and then leave.


We would be goon brothers. I don't think I've drunk goon since university but I'd imagine we could finish off a 4 litre in 2 hours and order a halal snack pack off menulog. 


But yeah, meeting a kiwi in real life would be weird. When I listen to @A Hot Tranny's streams I'm reminded that most people here are Americans & what comes off well in the page might not come off well in speech.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Aug 22, 2018)

waz gucci nigga?


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 22, 2018)

chekovia said:


> We would be goon brothers. I don't think I've drunk goon since university but I'd imagine we could finish off a 4 litre in 2 hours and order a halal snack pack off menulog.
> 
> 
> But yeah, meeting a kiwi in real life would be weird. When I listen to @A Hot Tranny's streams I'm reminded that most people here are Americans & what comes off well in the page might not come off well in speech.





chekovia said:


> We would be goon brothers. I don't think I've drunk goon since university but I'd imagine we could finish off a 4 litre in 2 hours and order a halal snack pack off menulog.
> 
> 
> But yeah, meeting a kiwi in real life would be weird. When I listen to @A Hot Tranny's streams I'm reminded that most people here are Americans & what comes off well in the page might not come off well in speech.



Wait do they put the chips on the bottom where you get your halal snack packs?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 22, 2018)

I would hide my :powerlevel:... 


Spoiler



Unless she was a cute boyfriend-free girl...


----------



## Sir Auroras (Aug 22, 2018)

Pfft, we all know we wouldn't do shit. And I don't wanna meet any of you in real life. Might end up doxxed and swatted. gtfo.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 22, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Wait do they put the chips on the bottom where you get your halal snack packs?


Yeah. Chips, typically lamb on top, garlic sauce & BBQ sauce. I like to add hummus to it, though.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 22, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Yeah. Chips, typically lamb on top, garlic sauce & BBQ sauce. I like to add hummus to it, though.



Don't forget the chilli sauce.


----------



## Piss Clam (Aug 23, 2018)

First thing that came to mind...so to speak.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 23, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Don't forget the chilli sauce.


Actually, yeah. I always just prefer garlic sauce, maybe that makes me a heretic.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Aug 23, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Actually, yeah. I always just prefer garlic sauce, maybe that makes me a heretic.



Nothing wrong with garlic sauce. If it was up to me most fast food chains would be forced to have Lea and Perrins as an option


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 23, 2018)

Hold them down and record their screams


----------



## Begemot (Aug 23, 2018)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Nothing wrong with garlic sauce. If it was up to me most fast food chains would be forced to have Lea and Perrins as an option


Lea and perkins is pretty good on everything, bruh, in spag bol it's the piquancy you don't deserve, in chips, it's the bleak darkness you're scared of. Never give in to the fear of the sauce!


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 23, 2018)

I would point at him (Just him, no need to pretend It would be a girl) yell -POWERLEVEL!!!- and escape doing the Naruto run.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Grab them firmly by the shoulders and then proceed to tell them about my birds. You cannot escape my grasp.


wauterboi, is that you?!
Seriously though, I'd rather hear about somebody's pet than their kids.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Aug 23, 2018)

I would ask them which thread they are featured in.


----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 23, 2018)

Ask them if they're a slanderous troll and/or if they got their monthly tugboat, then pass them a kiwi fruit


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 23, 2018)

Buy em a beer, smoke em out, bs about life. 
Then sell them my knock off KF shirt. “Null doxxed my parents and all I got was this internet ridicule.”


----------



## DildoGaggins (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd like to imagine we'd high five and then start talking about Phil's new Arby's outlet.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd treat them the same as I would the Buddha if I met them on the road.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd tell them I'm someone else. I need to have a go-to username ready--preferably someone with a low post count or high negrating.


----------



## SweetDee (Aug 23, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Grab them firmly by the shoulders and then proceed to tell them about my birds. You cannot escape my grasp.



If it were you, I would also tell you about my birbs.

But seriously?  I probably wouldn't do anything; not the friendliest irl.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 23, 2018)

SweetDee said:


> If it were you, I would also tell you about my birbs.
> 
> But seriously?  I probably wouldn't do anything; not the friendliest irl.


We can double team other farmers and force them to listen to the gospel of birb.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> I'd tell them I'm someone else. I need to have a go-to username ready--preferably someone with a low post count or high negrating.


Tell them you're @Uncanny Valley.


----------



## James Howlett (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd go in to shake their hand,and at the last moment, grab their crotch instead.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Aug 23, 2018)

Three words: mutual anal prolapses.


----------



## Carmilla (Aug 23, 2018)

I probably wouldn't even notice, to tell the truth.


----------



## FemalePresident (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd bring a Mozartorte


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm Just A Human Bean said:


> I'd tell them I'm someone else. I need to have a go-to username ready--preferably someone with a low post count or high negrating.


Just pretend to be me. Nobody'll question it


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 24, 2018)

Do the Nazi salute, then literally murder 15-20 trans women.


----------



## Shit Waifu (Aug 24, 2018)

probably punch them in the face and run away like the bitch I am


----------



## Schmeckel (Aug 24, 2018)

Shout "ISLAMIC CONTENT" and go about my day.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Aug 24, 2018)

Depends on where the meeting would take place, if it's on the street I'd probably just think "cool" and move on. But if it's at some party or a local pub, guess I'd get them a beer and enjoy some banter.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 31, 2021)

“Niggers amirite?”


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 31, 2021)

"Got milk"?


----------



## EnemyStand (Dec 31, 2021)

Ignore them. Not because I don't want their autism rubbing off on me, but because my casual use of gamer words would immediately out me as an A&N sperg.


----------



## IKOL (Dec 31, 2021)

Me? In my shithole? Yeah, right.


----------



## nosferatu (Jan 3, 2022)

I’d blow them.


----------



## Sithis (Jan 3, 2022)

Avoid them. Just because I'm internet autistic doesn't mean I'm stupid.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 3, 2022)

I met a member of the forums at a thrift store. He was wearing one of the shirts, one of the ones that had the Kiwi Logo and said "BROKE DICK FARMS" on it in big black letters. I looked at him, and he looked at me, and made a face like he was expecting me to say something, but I decided he was fat and ugly and I wanted nothing to do with him so I just left.


----------



## Lady Round Buns (Jan 4, 2022)

I think it depends on what level of greasy sperg they are, or at least look like. I look like an average mom, not particularly greasy, but I guess as long as they looked like just a regular person, I'd be like, "That Joshua Moon is some guy, eh?"


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jan 4, 2022)

It depends.

Do they know that I am also a member?  If so, mission compromised, DFE and never come here again.  Deny ever having heard of "Kiwi forums".

If not, I'd probably wait until they couldn't see me any more and make the pointing soyjack face.  Then go home and never speak of it again.


----------



## Mojo Thief (Jan 8, 2022)

If I'm able to identify someone as a Farms user IRL chances are extremely good that person emits Chernobyl-levels of ionizing autism and I'm gonna give them a very wide berth.

Also because they're probably also fat.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 8, 2022)

If it's a hot girl, probably mack on her, maybe chat if it was a user like Syaoran Li or something, otherwise get the fuck away from me, haha, nope!


----------



## Burned CDs (Jan 8, 2022)

I've met two, at the same time. We happened to talk about the site and Lucas werner, turns out we had accounts. We didn't ask each other what our handles were, for the sake of anonymity.


----------



## Grub (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd be pretty stoked, seems like there's a bunch of people here from BC and they all seem pretty based.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 8, 2022)

I wouldn’t care. That’s some Reddit shit acting like having an account here makes you part of some super secret club.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 9, 2022)

Last kiwi I met (I've met many), it was arranged not a random meet up. I was going to cancel because I had already been awake for three days but I didn't wanna be rude. 

We drank beer and ate two dozen raw oysters and just bs'd for a few hours. It was fun.

When I got home from the meeting, I stayed up yet another night and listened to old howard stern shows. 

It was pretty righteous.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jan 9, 2022)

Id start the conversation with

"N..."

See where it goes.


----------



## A-Z0-9 (Jan 9, 2022)

Whatever I choose to do in that situation will vary wildly depending on wether or not that person's forum handle is called "Dynastia".


----------



## cuddle striker (Jan 9, 2022)

loudly point at the shirt, lean head back, scream


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Jan 9, 2022)

"Nice t-shirt"
Same thing I always do, lowkey but a nice nod and they get to choose if they want to keep talking to you.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Jan 9, 2022)

Depends. How creepy do I look that day? How creepy do they look? 

If we both pass the creep factor test then I'd greet them. If I had the guts to I'd point at them and call them a "nigger faggot who I would not have sex with". But IRL I'm a very quiet and shy person who doesn’t want to offend anyone, so even though it's not likely anyone here would be offended by being called that, I'd probably end up just saying "nice shirt, love that site" as I walked by.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jan 9, 2022)

immediately sprint into oncoming traffic


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jan 9, 2022)

I don't want to interact with any of you spergy faggots tbh.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 9, 2022)

To answer OP about seeing a Kiwi shirt out in the wild, I'd probably end up squeeing "It's a kiwiiiii" like a girly sperg, then give the obligatory "JULAAAAY" or something to that effect.

I've already met a Kiwi IRL, though, and I gave him a hug from the excitement and we sperged about everything and nothing the whole time. Was a wonderful time, really, will do it again and next time go out into the world to put the stickers on everything like Kiwi vandals or something.


----------



## Sketch Turner (Jan 9, 2022)

I wouldn't because of what it literally says in register.php not to use anything personally identifiable, lol.

(Which for the record, has a small typo within it.)


----------



## round robin (Jan 10, 2022)

Only one person knows I use this website and now they're locked up in my basement.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 10, 2022)

Probably rape em or light them on fire or something.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 10, 2022)

round robin said:


> Only one person knows I use this website and now they're locked up in my basement.


please let me out


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 10, 2022)

I would almost certainly ignore them unless they engaged with me for some reason. If they asked for directions or something I would probably comment on the shirt as an aside.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 11, 2022)

I would be like, HEY FELLOW KIWI!!! HOW YA DOING?  DO YOU KNOW HARBINGER OF KALI YUGA?  YOU KNOW THE GUY WITH THE NINA HAGEN AVATAR?  YOU KNOW THE ANIMATED ONE WHERE SHE'S MOVING AROUND AND IT'S REALLY WELL DONE AND STUFF?  You're a fucking faggot go back to browsing the CWC board all day bro fuck off if you don't know who I am FUCK YOU!"


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Jan 11, 2022)

Murder-suicide.


----------



## Wormy (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh. That's nice. Now get the fuck off my property.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 11, 2022)

Yall realize how fucking segregated this place is? There are entire communities dedicated to one specific person who'll never go elsewhere and then there's (most of us I assume) who spend more time in General and don't generally care about CWC. It'd be like saying "how would you react meeting someone from the other end of your home country?"


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jan 11, 2022)

Take em behind the dumpster and fuck them even more senseless


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 11, 2022)

Go to subway with them, order sandwiches with loads of banana peppers, upload the pics and tag Null while laughing at his banana pepper-less life.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jan 11, 2022)

in truth: I know of one person IRL who's a kf. I don't know her username. She introduced me to the site, and I suspect has argued with me on here.


----------



## dillybars (Jan 11, 2022)

I would pretend I don’t know so neither of us powerlevel and keep anonymous on here


----------



## Canoodler (Jan 11, 2022)

I met a KiwiFarms user IRL once, but he was fat and I would not have had sex with him.


----------



## BluntyBitch (Feb 2, 2022)

Id ask that kiwi bitch if they Wana share a blunt



Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> If it's a hot girl, probably mack on her, maybe chat if it was a user like Syaoran Li or something, otherwise get the fuck away from me, haha, nope!


>me mouthing call me



cuddle striker said:


> loudly point at the shirt, lean head back, squeal loudly like a little girl


FTFY



TroonsDid911 said:


> Id start the conversation with
> 
> "N..."
> 
> See where it goes.


I


⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> Yall realize how fucking segregated this place is?





⋖ cørdion ⋗ said:


> . It'd be like saying "how would you react meeting someone from the other end of your home country?"


It's like when Africans from different ends of the africancontinent meet irl

View attachment 2945132View attachment 2945133View attachment 2945134
View attachment 2945137
View attachment 2945136


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 15, 2022)

I would feed @NekoRightsActivist a peach


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow, you look even more autistic than I expected.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 16, 2022)

How would I know it's a Kiwi Farm user if I don't know what they look like from here?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 16, 2022)

I'd immediately take a picture of them, get all their info, and then say "if I get doxed, you get doxed."


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Jul 16, 2022)

I found my uncle on here due to me knowing his particularly mild autistic tastes, relevant history, and matching it up with said user based on things only I would know when I spotted him in the wild on here. It was interesting and cool, but not surprising. He is an ancient oldfag and I had no idea he was here when I joined initially to make fun of a fat woman.


----------

